# GT-Modelle 2010



## Kruko (30. Juni 2009)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder für die Modelle für das nächste Jahr. Ich glaube, dass ich mich neu verlieben könnte 

Das Alu-Marathon wird durch das Sensor ersetzt








Und dazu das passende Damenmodell







Das wird wieder teuer

Für die DH-Fraktion







Und für die Rennfahrer







Ist für mich aber kein richtigs GT, da kein Triple Triangle


----------



## cbk (30. Juni 2009)

Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik oder was soll dieses durchgeknickte Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (1. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das wird wieder teuer



in der tat. kratze gerade das letzte geld für das fury zusammen.


----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> in der tat. kratze gerade das letzte geld für das fury zusammen.



Der gt-heini meint das es teuer wird, weil wir alles im Doppelpack kaufen...
Ich habe mich in das Damenmodell  
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, kommt es überhaupt nach Deutschland bzw. was hat es für eine Ausstattung.


----------



## mani.r (1. Juli 2009)

das macht nix - ich glaube das fury wird aber eh soviel kosten wie beide  Sensoren zusammen...
dann wirds für mich auch teuer. 
das ist aber das kleinere problem. ich muss es noch meiner frau schonend beibringen.


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Juli 2009)

Ich ärgere mich meistens über die Damenmodelle. Entweder haben die einen sehr schweren Rahmen oder bei ungefähr gleicher Rahmenqualität wie das Herrenmodell eine doch recht bescheidene Ausstattung. Das Modell hier von GT sieht aber doch echt mal gut aus und die Ausstattung nach dem Bild her auch ganz gut. Viele Hersteller haben meist nachdem sie auf die Frau gekommen sind, doch ihre Frauenmodelle wieder aufgegeben und bieten einfach eine kleinere Rahmengröße an. Für das GT oben kann ich mich doch recht begeistern, obwohl ich eher Hardtail vorziehe.

----------------------

Nachdem ich doch auf paar Herstellerseiten war und mir die Frauenmodell angesehen habe, muss ich feststellen, dass sich da einiges getan hat. Diese Entwicklung ist doch an mir vorbei gegangen, ich hatte mich nie wirklich für irgendwelche Frauenmodelle interessiert.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen heißen Tag


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juli 2009)

Oh ha, das Fury ist der Hammer. Preise würden mich interessieren, so viel teuerer als das Topmodel vom DHi wird es hoffendlich nicht werden.


----------



## neuroncrust (1. Juli 2009)

Ziemlich schick, auch wenn mir das RR ohne Triple Tri nicht wirklich gefällt. Gibts eigentlich auch deutlich veränderte Zaskars oder bleibt da alles mehr oder weniger wie es ist?


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag:

Der volle Artikel von Bikeradar:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/first-look-mongoose-gt-schwinn-cruiser-sugoi-22188

Eine wichtige neuerung:Idrive Service vereinfacht.Geht jetz mit nem normalen Inbus






Grüße Rafa


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Eine wichtige neuerung:Idrive Service vereinfacht.Geht jetz mit nem normalen Inbus



Passen die Deckel auch auf das alte System?!


----------



## cyclery.de (15. August 2009)

Das Fury wird 4.999,- â¬ kosten (hatte mit mehr gerechnet) und in den GrÃ¶Ãen M, L erhÃ¤ltlich sein. Allerdings muss ich noch mal nachfragen, was tatsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r eine Gabel verbaut sein wird. GemÃ¤Ã Katalogbild (Klick) ist eine Boxxer Team verbaut, in der Komponentenauflistung ist aber eine Race aufgefÃ¼hrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. August 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von mtbr

GT Marathon Carbon






GT Zaskar Carbon XX






Nochmals das Sensor






Und das Force






Das Sanction soll es laut amerikanischem Forum nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2009)

Dann folge ich mal GT-Heinis Beispiel und gebe einen Ãberblick Ã¼ber die MTB-Modelle 2010. Sollte die Avalanche Serie auch von Interesse sein, so fÃ¼ge ich sie gerne noch mit ein.

Falls jemand das Bild eines Rades in hoher AuflÃ¶sung haben mÃ¶chte, dann bitte Bescheid geben 

*GT Marathon Carbon Team* (entgegen Abbildung mit SRAM X-0)
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 4.999,- â¬




*GT Marathon Carbon Pro*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 3.999,- â¬




*GT Marathon Carbon Expert*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 2.999,- â¬




*GT Sensor 1.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 2.499,- â¬




*GT Sensor 2.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.999,- â¬




*GT Zaskar Carbon Team*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 4.999,- â¬




*GT Zaskar Carbon Pro*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 3.499,- â¬




*GT Zaskar Carbon Expert* (in Abbildung falsche Gabel)
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 2.299,- â¬




*GT Zaskar Expert*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.699,- â¬




*GT Zaskar Elite*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.199,- â¬




*GT Force Carbon Expert*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 3.999,- â¬




*GT Force 1.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 2.499,- â¬




*GT Force 2.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.999,- â¬




*GT Force 3.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.499,- â¬




*GT Fury DH*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L
_UVP:_ 4.999,- â¬




*GT Ruckus SX*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ one size
_UVP:_ 1.099,- â¬




*GT Ruckus UF*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ one size
_UVP:_ 699,- â¬




*GT Chucker 1.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ one size
_UVP:_ 799,- â¬




*GT Chucker 3.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ one size
_UVP:_ 549,- â¬


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2009)

Auf unserem YouTube-Channel kann man sich zu ausgewählten Modellen auch noch kurze HD-Clips anschauen.


----------



## Triturbo (17. August 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Janikulus (17. August 2009)

ja, sehr schön, danke für die Bilder und Infos!

Sind das die Modelle für den deutschen Markt?


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2009)

Ja das sind die Modelle fÃ¼r den deutschen Markt. NatÃ¼rlich gibt es aber auch noch die Allround-Modelle (Aggressor, Avalanche), RennrÃ¤der und BMX.

ErwÃ¤hnenswert wÃ¤re vielleicht noch das

*GT Sensor GTw 2.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.999,- â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. August 2009)

was gibts so schönes an rr? nur das eine modell?


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2009)

Bei den RennrÃ¤dern lÃ¤uft einiges aus 2009 durch, ist dafÃ¼r allerdings im Preis reduziert. Konkret:

*GT Series Carbon Pro*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 2.999,- â¬




*GT Series 1*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.499,- â¬




*GT Series 2*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 1.199,- â¬




*GT Series 3*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 799,- â¬




*GT Series 4*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 599,- â¬


----------



## planetsmasher (17. August 2009)

gibts auch was schönes im TT bzw. Tria-Bereich?
Liebäugel gerade mit dem Cannondale Slice als Einsteigerhobel, wenns aber was vergleichbares (und nat. optisch gleichermassen ansprechendes) von GT gäbe, wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## Janikulus (17. August 2009)

mal eine dumme Frage, aber warum sind auf den Bildern die Ventile nie zu sehen?


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

@planesmasher:
Leider gibt es kein weiteren Modelle im RR-/Triathlon-Breich.

@Janikulus:
Das mit den Ventilen habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wahrscheinlich kommen die Räder mit einem ab Werk abgestimmten Luftdruck ohne Verstellmöglichkeit


----------



## divergent! (18. August 2009)

schade gefallen mir alle nicht so dolle.

das carbon modell sieht aus wie ein scott...die anderen wirken irgendwie billig.

schade.


----------



## alf2 (18. August 2009)

Wie sieht es mit dem Sanction aus?
Wird es das in DT nicht mehr geben?

Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, daß das Sanction vielleicht mit 170mm FW rauskommt, so wie das einige andere Hersteller grad vorexerzieren.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

@alf: Nein es wird leider kein Sanction in D geben für 2010 (finde ich persönlich auch sehr schade). GT-Heini hatte ja geschrieben, dass es das Sanction sogar in den USA nicht geben wird.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Wenn ich Dein Posting aber lese, so freut es mich aber. Es gibt fast alle Modelle in jeder Größe. Somit ist das Angebot doch größer geworden 

Auch für kleine und ganz große Leute ist jetzt ein Modell in Deutschland erhältlich und man muss nicht im Ausland kaufen. Diese Entwicklung empfinde ich als sehr positiv und ich denke, dass der Wegfall eines Models zu verkraften ist.


----------



## mani.r (18. August 2009)

Auf ein Sanction mit etwas mehr Federweg hatte ich auch gehofft.

Das es das Sanction nicht mehr gibt ist natürlich schade. Ist genau das Bike für mein Einsatzgebiet.

Das Fury gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Bin mal gespannt ob sie auch die Geo zum DHi geändert haben - ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (18. August 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Auf ein Sanction mit etwas mehr Federweg hatte ich auch gehofft.
> 
> Das es das Sanction nicht mehr gibt ist natürlich schade. Ist genau das Bike für mein Einsatzgebiet.



Das ist eins der Gründe warum es meiner Meinung nach ,dem Sanction zu wenig Eigenständigkeit gab.

Ein 152mm Force -und ein 210mm 'DH.Zwischen hätte das Sanction mit ca 170-180mm am Heck als schöner Lighfreerider optimal reingepasst.

Es wäre natürlich genial,wenn es für 2011 überarbeitet wiederkommt


----------



## alf2 (18. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ein 152mm Force -und ein 210mm 'DH.Zwischen hätte das Sanction mit ca 170-180mm am Heck als schöner Lighfreerider optimal reingepasst.


Sehe ich genau so!

Hersteller wie Trek, Giant Lapierre haben genau so etwas im Programm. Zum Teil wird diese Lücke sogar mit 2 Modellen aufgefüllt. However, ich werde mein Sanction nächstes Jahr auch noch fahren und mal schauen, was 2011 kommt.

Ganz verstehe ich die Strategie von Dorel allerdings nicht!
Bei Cannondale habe sie ja auch alles über 6" ausgemustert und setzten jetzt voll auf Carbon und Leichtbau.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. August 2009)

gt 2010 ich willllll.................................keines davon.


----------



## divergent! (18. August 2009)

einzig das carbon zassi reizt mich ( als rahmen ). das einfachste alu zaskar wirkt irgendwie auch ....sagen wir mal optisch sehr günstig.

kann gt nicht ein zaskar rahmen aus scandium bringen?

1250gr für 600....das wär was feines

und das gleiche in grün mit 1000gr für die straße


----------



## trebo (18. August 2009)

Hallo, bitte auch Bilder aus der Avalanche Serie


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gt 2010 ich willllll.................................keines davon.



so siehts aus...



divergent! schrieb:


> einzig das carbon zassi reizt mich ( als rahmen ). das einfachste alu zaskar wirkt irgendwie auch ....sagen wir mal optisch sehr gÃ¼nstig.
> 
> kann gt nicht ein zaskar rahmen aus scandium bringen?
> 
> ...



dann aber nicht fÃ¼r 600Ã¶cken. wenn dann eher 800, wenn es denn ein rahmenset zu kaufen geben wÃ¼rde, was aber auch nich passiern wird, weil gt das nicht machen wird. wÃ¼rd ich jetz mal so frei weg behaupten


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

Bitte schÃ¶n! Ich persÃ¶nlich finde die Avalanche Rahmen dieses Jahr um Welten schÃ¶ner von der Form her.

*GT Avalanche Expert*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 999,- â¬
LEIDER GERADE KEIN BILD AM START (DURCHLAUFENDES MODELL VON 2009)

*GT Avalanche 1.0 Disc*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 899,- â¬




*GT Avalanche 1.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 799,- â¬




*GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 649,- â¬




*GT Avalanche 2.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 549,- â¬




*GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ XS, S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 459,- â¬




*GT Avalanche 3.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ XS, S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 399,- â¬




*GT Aggressor*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ XS, S, M, L, XL
_UVP:_ 349,- â¬




*GT Avalanche GTw 1.0 Disc*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L
_UVP:_ 899,- â¬




*GT Avalanche GTw 2.0 Disc*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L
_UVP:_ 649,- â¬




*GT Avalanche GTw 3.0*
_GrÃ¶Ãen:_ S, M, L
_UVP:_ 399,- â¬


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

Der Zaskar Carbon Team Rahmen lÃ¤uft fÃ¼r 2010 auch solo weiter (GrÃ¶Ãen M, L, XL) fÃ¼r UVP 1.499,- â¬ (inkl. Steuersatz).


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2009)

gibts zu dem carbon team rahmen gewichtsangaben?
bei ner auktion auf ebay.com hieß es vor kurzem, dass der rahmen in S 975g oder so wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

Also ich habe leider keine Angabe parat. Als Komplettrad (Team) wiegt es in Größe M gemäß GT 9,2kg.


----------



## oliversen (28. August 2009)

@ cyclery, danke fuer die vielen Infos.

Der 2010er US Katalog:
http://issuu.com/hotwheels/docs/2010gtcat.df

oliversen


----------



## alf2 (30. August 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> @ cyclery, danke fuer die vielen Infos.
> 
> Der 2010er US Katalog:
> http://issuu.com/hotwheels/docs/2010gtcat.df
> ...


Ich muß sagen, daß ich beeindruckt bin!
92 Seiten und kein einziges Rad, daß mich interessiert. Hat es bei mir bei GT auch noch nie gegeben!

Am spannendsten finde ich noch das Peace Tour. Bin mal gespannt, obs das bei uns gibt!


----------



## DerAugsburger (31. August 2009)

Ich finde die AM - Fullys Force 1.0 & 2.0 ganz schick!
_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2009)

Den kompletten deutschen Katalog gibt es auch als PDF: www.cyclery.de/GT/GT_Katalog_2010.pdf


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Den kompletten deutschen Katalog gibt es auch als PDF: www.cyclery.de/GT/GT_Katalog_2010.pdf



Danke 

Bis auf kleinere Fehler (z.B. Force 1-3 sind angeblich alle mit "ID 6 Carbon Monocoque, 150 mm Federweg", hinten bei den Specs stimmt es aber) ein schöner Katalog mit allerlei Infos.

Dass einige interessante Modelle (Singlespeed, 29er...) nicht in D zu haben sind, kennen wir ja schon. Ich denke, wer einfach ein gutes Rad fahren will, bekommt dieses Jahr das, was er sucht.
Esoterisches GT-Freaktum wird eher nicht bedient, aber welche Firma kann sich das heute noch leisten.
Und für uns gibt es ja noch Überesee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (31. August 2009)

So ein Carbon Marathon als Nachfolger für das STS-1 wäre schon toll. 

Gibts da ne ungefähre Gewichtsangabe für den Rahmen? 
Leider fallen die GT Frames ja in Sachen Gewicht etwas ab. 

Irgendwo hab ich mal die Angabe 10,7Kg für das Carbon Team gelesen. Das wäre ja schonmal nicht so schwer. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Triturbo (31. August 2009)

Gab es 2008 eig. das Fury zu erwerben? Ansonsten find ich nach wie vor das Force schön, das Marathon Carbon und das Zaskar. Auch schöne Farbwahl haben die neuen Räder, allesamt. Aber bei dem Fury komm ich immer noch ins träumen.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2009)

Nein bisher gab es das Fury nicht zu kaufen. Nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern auch in den USA nicht. Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf dieses Rad! Wird mein DHi ersetzen


----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2009)

Gerade entdeckt: Ruckus 7 Freerider mit Hammerschmidt (wohl aber nichts fürs Modelljahr 2010). Würde damit auch gut die Lücke zwischen Force/Sanction und Fury füllen.


----------



## alf2 (1. September 2009)

Wo hast du denn das gesehen?
Sieht aus als wäre es auch Carbon!

*Jetzt noch ein 170mm Sanction, dann bin ich wieder versöhnt!*


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2009)

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Alien!!! Gefällt.


----------



## SpeedyR (2. September 2009)

Guten Abend!

Wir sind zurück von der Eurobike.Ich bin seit 4uhr früh unterwegs,also fasse ich mich nach knapp 900km German Autobahn kurz 

-Es war sehr geil (und warm)
-Die besten Gummibärchen gibts bei den Chinesen (100%chemo,und bunt)
-Rothaus baut keine Fahrräder
-Dank dem tollen Ghost Getränkestand all for free,hatten wir kurz nach 11uhr fast nen Zuckershock.
-Schwabenspätzle+Braten schmeckt top.
-Jan Ullrich fährt für Ghost 
-Fusion gibts immer noch
-Rennrad mit Schaltung suckt.Fixie ist der TREND
-GT in Switzerland hat eine weitaus grössere GT Palette als wir!(u.a 2 Fury's,3x Sanction (Topmodell mit Hammerschmidt),BMX in ca 25farben ect)
-Fulcrum Freiläufe sind nicht besonders laut
-Crankbrothers und Industry Nine dafür umso mehr
-Rafa will jetzt auch ein Fixie

Kurze Bildeindrücke 









Das Fury in der Variante gibts leider nur in der Schweiz








Das ist das D Modell




















Rafa geht jetz schlafen.
gute Nacht


----------



## cyclery.de (3. September 2009)

Gute Nacht! Gehe jetzt auch ins Bett 

Morgen geht's dann auf nach L.A.!


----------



## korat (3. September 2009)

geht es eigentlich nur mir so, daß ich diese 2farbigen dekors bspw. bei den avalanches schon vor 5 jahren nicht leiden konnte?

das ist alles so lieblos und so traurig.

die schrillen BMX im us-katalog finde ich allerdings extrem lecker, aber die gibts hier nicht, genausowenig wie die sehr geilen zaskar 9er und natürlich peace.





das ruckus 7 hat irgendwas, das mich anmacht. ich weiß zwar noch nicht, was es ist, aber ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
danke für die tollen fotos rafa!

und das für mich interessanteste bike ist auf dem deutschen katalog vorne drauf, aber wieder nicht drin. ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ein eurobike-besucher mal nachfragen könnte, was es mit dem zaskar trials nun auf sich hat. ist hans dort?

und nun noch etwas, das mich sehr nachdenklich gestimmt hat:


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>





der rahmen hat was......gabs den auch für schalter oder nur als ssp version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (3. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Kurze Bildeindrücke



Gibt es schon nähere Infos zu dem Bike? 
Name? Federweg? Wann zu haben oder - kommt es überhaupt???
Gefällt mir gut - sehr gut.
Danke SpeedyR


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> die schrillen BMX im us-katalog finde ich allerdings extrem lecker, aber die gibts hier nicht, genausowenig wie die sehr geilen zaskar 9er und natürlich peace.
> 
> ist hans dort?



Allgemein der Trend geht derzeit in richtung schrill und "bunt".Das setzt sich zb bei der Bekleidung fort.Bei GT hat es noch einen gewissen Stil.Oft geht es aber voll in Hose ,wie man bei einigen Herstellern sehen konnte.

Ja,Hans Rey ist da.Smalltalk ist kein Problem.

@Divergent:Ich habe nicht nachgefragt.Aber man sieht die eingeschraubten Ausfallenden.Vielleicht besteht eine Option auf andere.
Aber das Pulse sieht genial aus.UND-Triple Triangle 

@Manni: Der Ruckus Freerider taucht noch nirgends auf.Ich gehe von einem 2011er Proto aus.Was die Geo entspricht-es ist sehr "kompakt".Federweg: 170-175mm .
Sehr geil im Detail: Die silbergrau "Raw"-Finish Optik an den Schweißnähten der Dämpferafnahme und Oberrohr.Sogar kleine Gummistopfen mit 1cm Durchmesser prägen das GT Logo (fury)


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> der rahmen hat was......gabs den auch für schalter oder nur als ssp version?


 
als schalter sollte er dann konsequenterweise edge heissen, ebenso sollte es ein bahnrahmen sein, aber taucht ja sowieso in keinem katalog auf, also völlig offen wann und ob....


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2009)

na dann hoffe ich mal daß da noch was kommt. wenn ich mir ein rr aufbaue dann wäre ein edge natürlich toll. aber in 52cm eher selten. und sowas wie der pulse gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. hoffe die brutzeln da noch andere ausfaller dran...dann wär ich glücklich....wenn er vom gewicht und preis her auch noch passt.


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> und das für mich interessanteste bike ist auf dem deutschen katalog vorne drauf, aber wieder nicht drin. ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ein eurobike-besucher mal nachfragen könnte, was es mit dem zaskar trials nun auf sich hat. ist hans dort?
> 
> und nun noch etwas, das mich sehr nachdenklich gestimmt hat:
> 
> [Trail-Bild mit Rial-Gott]



Ja, da habe ich zuerst auch geschluckt. Aber sie meinen ja schon Bikes für Trails und nicht zum trialen. Hoffe ich. Das darf man bei GT alles nicht so eng sehen. Nach der US-Page waren ja auch die Avalanche-Hardtails "All Mountain"-Bikes...

Dass der Trial-Signature-Rahmen wieder nicht zu kaufen sein wird, kann man sicher annehmen. Lass uns unsere einfach irgendwann weiß pulvern 

Nachtrag: Nachdem ich ja gerade mal Hammerschidt gefahren bin, hat das Ruckus7 in DER Variante meine höchste Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich mal daß da noch was kommt. wenn ich mir ein rr aufbaue dann wäre ein edge natürlich toll. aber in 52cm eher selten. und sowas wie der pulse gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. hoffe die brutzeln *da noch andere ausfaller dran*...dann wär ich glücklich....wenn er vom gewicht und preis her auch noch passt.



Frische 'Twitter info von GT: Das 2010er Pulse ist ein reiner Bahnrahmen.


----------



## alf2 (3. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> -GT in Switzerland hat eine weitaus grössere GT Palette als wir!(u.a 2 Fury's,3x Sanction (Topmodell mit Hammerschmidt),BMX in ca 25farben ect)


Habt Ihr von den Sanctions auch Fotos?


----------



## Triturbo (3. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Frische 'Twitter info von GT: Das 2010er Pulse ist ein reiner Bahnrahmen.



Gibts preislich irgendwelche Infos? Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2009)

schade....oder auch nicht...dann gibts halt noch nen ssp für die straße....verdammte axt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Gibts preislich irgendwelche Infos? Gefällt mir sehr gut!



Allgemein was Preise angeht,waren die Schweizer etwas zurückhaltend.

Schade das es das Pulse bei uns nicht gibt,gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr.

Das TOP Fury zb (gelbe streifen) kostet um die 9000 schweizer franken.

@ALL:*Morgen gibts mehr Photos ,speziell Sanction (gerade beim Kumpel in Auftrag gegeben)*

Grüße Rafael


----------



## Triturbo (3. September 2009)

Juhu, ich freu mich auf die Fotos ! Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schade....oder auch nicht...dann gibts halt noch nen ssp für die straße....verdammte axt


 

und höchstwahrscheinlich auch credibel brakeless mangels bremsaufnahmen...


----------



## SpeedyR (4. September 2009)

Tweet tweet from 'GT 

2010er Product Lineup auf der HP

http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/eng/bikes/


----------



## divergent! (4. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und höchstwahrscheinlich auch credibel brakeless mangels bremsaufnahmen...




na dann muss wohl der schweißer vom kumpel ran. der hat den rahmen seiner buell auch fit bekommen. dann kommt ein steg und gescheite ausfaller rein wenns gt nicht auf die reihe bekommt nen schicken rr rahmen zu bauen.

aber sehe ich da richtig daß beim zaskar carbon rahmen das dreieck mitunter verschloßen ist? ist das nur bei der kleinsten größe so?

weil hier:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/eng/B...Details/6034-G10ZASCTXX-Zaskar-Carbon-Team-XX

mit loch.

und da:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/eng/B...ils/6032-G10ZASCTFRM-Zaskar-Carbon-Team-Frame

ohne.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2009)

aber das:





is doch wohl...mehr als schrecklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber sehe ich da richtig daß beim zaskar carbon rahmen das dreieck mitunter verschloßen ist? ist das nur bei der kleinsten größe so?



Sieht eher danach aus als ob der Grafiker da etwas schlusig war - ich meine es in der "Zoom-Funktion" ganz gut erkennen zu können.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...is doch wohl...mehr als schrecklich



Naja, sagen wir: Jede Menge Tuning Potential...


----------



## GTdanni (5. September 2009)

Und es gibt wieder ein Tachyon. 

Leider nimmt das "Neue" keinerlei Stilanleihen an das Originale Tachyon auf. 

(Rennlenker, 3 Flaschenhalter, 3D Ausfaller, Reifengröße) 

Aber ansonsten ein schönes Programm. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Gehhilfe (12. September 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Gibt es schon nähere Infos zu dem Bike?
> Name? Federweg? Wann zu haben oder - kommt es überhaupt???
> Gefällt mir gut - sehr gut.
> Danke SpeedyR


 
habe auch ein Foto davon gemacht und jetzt vergeblich versucht das Modell/Infos irgendwo zu finden. Im nachhinein gefällt mir das bike richtig gut und ausgerechnet das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige bike der Eurobike was nicht zu bekommen ist - typisch. 
1,5 Jahre warten ist blöd
heißes Teil


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2009)

ähmmm

gibt es auch ein crosser???


----------



## Stemmel (13. September 2009)

http://www.cyclery.de/GT/GT_Katalog_2010.pdf

Seite 23


----------



## SpeedyR (14. September 2009)

Hier das GT Fury 2010 vom 'Hans Rey .Seeeehr geiler aufbau.






Grüße Rafa


----------



## tofu1000 (14. September 2009)

Wo? WO? WO?!


----------



## SpeedyR (14. September 2009)

Na HIER!


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> und nun noch etwas, das mich sehr nachdenklich gestimmt hat:



Das ist aber leider nicht der einzige Bock im Prospekt! Ich halte ihn auch sonst von der Aufteilung nicht für sehr gelungen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Na HIER!



Ja wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (14. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja wo denn?



Glaub 'Twitter will mich verarschen!Nicht mit mir!


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2009)

Laufräder Crank!


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider nicht der einzige Bock im Prospekt!



Ich frage mich auch, ob GT Deutschland den Katalog von IRGENDEINEM Menschen hat Korrektur lesen lassen. Da reicht ja einer von uns, um die Fehler direkt zu finden. Im Innenteil ist das Force immer aus *Carbon*, das Fury hat laut Text "satte" *150mm *Federweg...

Mann, Mann, Mann, und das ist fast jedes Jahr so.

Jeder Blumenhändler um die Ecke lässt seine Flyer gegenlesen, aber so ein großer Bike-Vertrieb nicht?!


----------



## daywalker71 (15. September 2009)

Vielleicht lassen sie gegenlesen, nur eben vom Falschen


----------



## mani.r (16. September 2009)

das fury sieht genial aus mit der ausstattung.
bin mal gespannt wie sich das carbon bewährt. 
war letztes WE in livigno und bin mit meinem DHi auf einen stein gefallen. blöd gelaufen. resultat: dicke delle am "oberrohr" (wenn man es so sagen kann). 
wie es mit carbon aussehe will ich gar nicht wissen.

wenn das ruckus7 erst 2011 kommt passt es schon - wenn es kommt. 2011 soll auch eine neue travis kommen. ich hätte da schon ideen.
jedenfalls wäre ich ein potentieller kunde.

so, jetzt mache ich mich wieder auf den weg nach livigno - diesmal mit dem sanction.


----------



## oldman (16. September 2009)

und wieder keine schoener Stahlrahmen..... schade. Irgendwie wird die Kaeuferschicht der "Satten" komplett ignoriert.


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> und wieder keine schoener Stahlrahmen..... schade. Irgendwie wird die Kaeuferschicht der "Satten" komplett ignoriert.



Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es das Peace nur noch als 29"


----------



## oldman (16. September 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es das Peace nur noch als 29"



29" ist Teufelszeuch!!


----------



## oliversen (16. September 2009)

dees is kei Zeuch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> 29" ist Teufelszeuch!!



seit letztem wochenende fange ich an zu bröckeln


----------



## oldman (16. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> seit letztem wochenende fange ich an zu bröckeln



tue nichts unueberlegtes! ich kann in 8 stunden in zuerich sein, bringe auch nen exorzisten mit!


----------



## gtbiker (16. September 2009)




----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> tue nichts unueberlegtes! ich kann in 8 stunden in zuerich sein, bringe auch nen exorzisten mit!


 

yep


----------



## planetsmasher (16. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> seit letztem wochenende fange ich an zu bröckeln


 
na aber immerhin tut sich ja überhaupt was bei Dir! Dachte schon Du hast auch den "Kint" gemacht...

 Welches teuflische Erlebnis hattest Du denn am WE?


----------



## versus (16. September 2009)

ein längerer ausritt mit dem zürcher 29er-kompetenzzentrum mit rädertauschen (bild von singlestoph):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. September 2009)

aber eigentlich will ich noch lieber ein carbon zaskar in M - wurscht, ob komplett, oder frame only. 
die lieben briten haben die räder zwar zu hauf und zu guten preisen auf ihren websites, aber lieferbar ist keiner


----------



## cleiende (16. September 2009)

@versus
29 ist maximal ein Lebensalter. Du fährst doch auch kein Trekkingrad, oder?
Da ist definitiv kein Segen drauf.

Der alte Mann und ich kriegen das mit dem Exorzismus schon hin. Als Ex-Messdiener bin ich ja schon quasi "Fachbeauftragter". Bin in 5 Std vor Ort und bringe im handlichen Köfferchen die "instruments of discipline" mit.

Lass es uns wissen wenn Du auf den Pfad der Tugend zurückgeführt werden musst.


----------



## versus (17. September 2009)

interessant, was 29er immer noch für emotionen hervorrufen - meistens bei leuten, die noch nie drauf sassen ;-)

ich spiele hier sicher nicht the devil`s advocate, aber das rollt schon gut und ich werde sicher mal eine ausgiebigere testfahrt machen - und wenn auch nur um 29er qualifiziert schei§§e finden zu können.


----------



## oldman (17. September 2009)

habe 2mal auf sowas draufgesessen, sogar pedaliert und gefahren, irgendwann ist mir dann in der höhe schwindlig geworden.

im ernst - emotionen weckt der trend in mir nicht aus. aber die dinger sehen halt in rahmengroessen unter 20" sehr komisch aus.


----------



## versus (17. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> aber die dinger sehen halt in rahmengroessen unter 20" sehr komisch aus.



das sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Kruko (17. September 2009)

Das war aber schnelle Überzeugungsarbeit 

Zur Not wären es für ich auch nur 8 Stunden gewesen. 8 1/2 h mit Zwischenstop im Taunus


----------



## mountymaus (17. September 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das war aber schnelle Überzeugungsarbeit
> 
> Zur Not wären es für ich auch nur 8 Stunden gewesen. 8 1/2 h mit Zwischenstop im Taunus



Schade eigentlich, dass wir nicht hin "müssen", dann hätte man sich mal wieder gesehen


----------



## versus (17. September 2009)

das die dinger in kleinen grössen kackhässlich sind, ändert nichts an der geplanten probefahrt - also könnt ihr ruhig schon mal den bus mieten ;-)


----------



## Sascha123 (17. September 2009)

Wenn ich den Vergleich sehe:









Muss ich immer daran denken:


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. September 2009)

Also ich finde das 29" Bikes super im Gelände rollen. Und für mein "Hausgebirge" (Harz) sind die schon recht passend. Durfte aber "nur" eine Stunde damit im Harz probefahren (Gary Fisher)
Ach ja, 20" Rahmen ist genau passend für mich, dann noch Stahl mit vielen Eloxalteilen. Mal rechnen was das kosten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (17. September 2009)

zum Thema 29", gerade aktuell:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422273


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2009)

Ich habe gar nichts gegen 29er, soll jeder mit seinem Zeug glücklich werden. Aber wenn das 26er Peace rausfliegt, wäre es schade drum.


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

also 29er haben sicher hier und da ihre vorteile. jeder der schonmal mit nem crosser gefahren ist kann das bestätigen. ich persönlich sehe aber den sinn von 29er eher bei sehr großen rahmengrößen. da ein 26" rad in nem riesen rahmen einfach bescheiden aussieht. wenn die langen jungs sowas dann mit 29" fahren denke ich ergibt das ein schönes harmonisches bild. auf nem kleinen rahmen sehen die 29" räder ehrlich gesagt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## oliversen (18. September 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant was das Thema 29er losreist. Sogar unter uns, dem wahrscheinlich freundlichesten Haufen im IBC. Geil...

Ich finde jedoch wir sollten die Diskussion ums Aussehen lassen. Ein Rennrad sieht auch anders aus und macht trotzdem Spass. 

Auch sollte jeder einmal eigene Erfahrung auf einem 29er machen, denn es ist echt ein anderes fahren als wie wir das alle gewohnt sind. Ich liebe meine 26zoll bikes aber ich setzte mich auch gerne auf ein 29er und habe dann auch da einen tierischen Spass. 

Mein peace9r ist sicher nicht das letzte 29er das ich besitzen werde. Es ist einfach eine zu schoene Edition zu einem der schoensten Hobbies der Welt.

oliversen


----------



## versus (18. September 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant was das Thema 29er losreist. Sogar unter uns, dem wahrscheinlich freundlichesten Haufen im IBC. Geil...
> 
> Ich finde jedoch wir sollten die Diskussion ums Aussehen lassen. Ein Rennrad sieht auch anders aus und macht trotzdem Spass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbuQEi33Q3E&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - GT 2010 Sensor[/ame]


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Dezember 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem der folgenden Modelle hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Es handelt sich um Messemodelle (alle Größe M) welche sonst nicht regulär in D erhältlich sind.
Sorry für den SPAM aber vielleicht interessiert es ja wirklich jemanden 

GT Sanction 1.0 2010





GT Sanction 2.0 2010





GT Force Carbon Sport 2010





GT Zaskar Pro 2010


----------

